# Red spitting cobra (Naja pallida)



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Heres my grumpy boy hope you like.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

He's a stunner.


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

:flrt::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice!:2thumb: Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cheers rob i seen the pic of the monster rattler to lol very nice indeed mate.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

He's a stunner Paul : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cheers craig mate much appreciated


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

Stunning,:flrt:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

thankyou. x


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hey dude, nice spitter, whats happened to the coral?


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

*:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: soooooooooooooooo cute *


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

the coral I bought from a certain shop in cheltenham and it lasted 4 weeks. it was riddled with disease he replaced it with a longnosed viper. that lasted a week due to the same thing. so now im in the process of dealing with this guy as I lost about 360quid. at my last inspection I talked them round to letting me get another true cobra. due to a big missunderstanding making me get rid of my first. anyway I got this nice healthy specimen from a guy on here. its an absolute gem to work with and hasnt spat at me yet. can never b to sure though it will 1 day.


----------



## buggs (Dec 28, 2010)

brilliant snakes,makes me miss my mozambique girl sooo much! can these spit from cover???


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

from cover??


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

quality, i know where the spitter came from (i think) and you would have a superb animal from him.good luck with it matey.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice snake man.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah very healthy snake well chuffed with it.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

awesome!


----------

